# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Switching primary and secondary axis

## garybarrow

Hello, When I create a graph, the primary axis always displays on the left and the secondary to the right of the chart. I have the chart created but, for clarity I need to have them switched. Primary on the right and secondary on the left. The lines and bars are where I want them, I just want to switch the two axis. It seems like it should be an easy task but.......... Any help?

----------


## shg

I don't know of a way to switch them, but you can create the graph with the axis you want on the left, and then add the one you want on the right.

----------


## Andy Pope

You need to add secondary horizontal axis.
Then you can select primary horizontal axis and set, Vertical Axis crosses at Maximum.

Select secondary horizontal axis and set Vertical Axis crosses Automatic.

----------

